# Wasserkühlung Custom



## Luli18 (7. November 2020)

Hallo, ich hab eine Budget von 1500 Euro und würde gerne eine custom wasserkühlung in mein System bauen mit hardtubes, was muss ich alles kaufen?

Gehäuse: Corsair 570x RGB
Grafikkarte: EVGA rtx 3080 ftw3 ultra
Cpu: ryzen 9 5900x 
Netzteil: 750 Watt titanium


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. November 2020)

Wie erstelle ich einen Zusammenstellungs-/Beratungsthread richtig? Bitte erst lesen dann schreiben!
					

Hallo,  ich habe mir überlegt mal eine kleine Howto zu schreiben was jemand der Hilfe zu seiner Wasserkühlungszusammenstellung haben möchte alles beachten sollte um es sich selber den Beratern und Nachfolgern leichter zu machen. Eventuell erübrigt sich dadurch dann der ein oder andere...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Kuanor (8. November 2020)

Luli18 soll die Grafikkarte auch gleich eingebunden werden? Wäre sinnvoll wegen Hardtubing. Gibt es einen zeitlichen Rahmen bis wann der Wakü-Kreislauf fertig sein soll? 

Hab nämlich grad mal geschaut und keinen passenden Kühler für deine EVGA gefunden.

Falls dazu einer Fragen haben sollte, die EVGA RTX3080 FTW3 Ultra ist kein Referenzboard.

Wenn du keine Erfahrungen hast mit Wakü schau dir mal Projekt Unvernunft von der8auer auf YouTube an. 

Mfg Kuanor


----------

